# Thank You Wood Barter



## John Mikulski (Nov 12, 2019)

I jumped head first into the world of casting/woodturning a little over a year ago when my wife needed to repair a leg on an antique buffet given to her by her mother. After revisiting my high school memory of turning a baseball bat I was full blown Rodger Rabbit in love. 

I was immediately drawn to the technicality of hybrids and casting. Desperate and hungry for material, I went looking for affordable wood and thankfully found Wood Barter! This site, and the great guys/gals on here kept prices down so that I could keep learning and growing. The community is always supportive and honest and I just wanted to voice that this is a rare spot on the internet that I can trust and talk amongst fellow craftsman and wood lovers!

Here is some of the work/blanks I've been blessed to make over the past year (what a year)! Special thanks to @Mike1950 @pinky @The100road @Buga @isaacrapelje

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Great Post 3 | Way Cool 13


----------



## The100road (Nov 12, 2019)

Amazing pieces of art John. I enjoy seeing the pieces that you post and I am now learning from you! Keep it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 12, 2019)

Great post and that is some fantastic work!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 12, 2019)

Nice work. I particularly like the shakers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 12, 2019)

Very nice. I want to get started soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 12, 2019)

Incredible assortment of goodies! Love how you colorize ordinary things! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 12, 2019)

Beautiful pieces John! All spectacular works of art! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 12, 2019)

Very nice work


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 12, 2019)

I love it. Specifically that ring on the top right. Is that glow in the dark or black light stuff?

I'm glad you found us here on WB. It's members like you that keep it going.
Thank you....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## John Mikulski (Nov 12, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Is that glow in the dark or black light stuff?



Glow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 12, 2019)

Nice....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 12, 2019)

I asked my daughters to describe your work so they said things like marvelous, magical, magnificent, gorgeous and one of a kind. Just about sums it up. Great job!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 12, 2019)

Wow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 12, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> I asked my daughters to describe your work so they said things like marvelous, magical, magnificent, gorgeous and one of a kind. Just about sums it up. Great job!



They forgot Unbelievable, Wow, Just WOW and Holy Moly!! Really like the peppermill

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

